# Reminder: Canon EOS 70D Launch Tonight



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 1, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13882"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13882">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>New EOS</strong>

As previously posted, Canon will launch the EOS 70D this evening.</p>
<p>The camera will come as a body only package or kitted with either the EF-S 18-55 IS STM or the EF-S 18-135 IS STM. Below is a screenshot with the price of the kit with the EF-S 18-135 IS STM in Canada. The USA price should be within $100 of this.</p>
<p>Noted in the screenshot below is the September 13, 2013 release date, we’ll see if that turns out to be true. We’re hoping the camera launches well before that date.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/70dstore.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-13883 alignnone" alt="70dstore" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/70dstore-575x431.jpg" width="575" height="431" /></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ouch - that's more than a 7D + 18-135mm !

Retail will knock what ? $100-150 from that ?


----------



## nonac (Jul 1, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> Ouch - that's more than a 7D + 18-135mm !
> 
> Retail will knock what ? $100-150 from that ?




From the specs and talk of the potential for significant IQ increases, it may be an overall better camera than the 7d. That's why a 7d Mk II is in the near future as well. We'll find out soon, bring on the testing and sample images!


----------



## preppyak (Jul 1, 2013)

Haydn1971 said:


> Ouch - that's more than a 7D + 18-135mm !
> 
> Retail will knock what ? $100-150 from that ?


The 7D is also nearly 4 years old; when that combo came out it initially was $2000 for it.

This seems to point towards the body being in the $12-1300 range


----------



## neech7 (Jul 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> That's why a 7d Mk II is in the near future as well.



Or maybe this IS the replacement for both the 7D and the 60D.


----------



## nonac (Jul 1, 2013)

neech7 said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > That's why a 7d Mk II is in the near future as well.
> ...



That's always a possibility. I hope not though, I think they need a higher level crop camera closer to the 5d Mk III in performance.


----------



## xps (Jul 1, 2013)

neech7 said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > That's why a 7d Mk II is in the near future as well.
> ...



As an "lower half" replacemepent, maybe. But there will be an highend crop Camera, something that places the 7DII in the (semi)professional segment.
In my opinion, the 7DII will be the answer to the D400, or the missing link between the 1D crop series and the 7D.


----------



## KT (Jul 1, 2013)

Actually, Canon will announce/release a 7D mark II in the not-so-far future. The 70D might be a step-up from the 4-year-old 7D, but the 7D mark II will be another step-up, essentially a baby EOS 1D X with an APS-C sensor, maybe the same one you see here in the 70D, high-end AF, with a reported high FPS, the early word is 10 FPS, better weather-sealing and a price to match


----------



## Click (Jul 1, 2013)

It's a little more expensive than I thougth.


----------



## backcountrygirl (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the test results of all the new camera's coming out for Canon. 
The one major thing I'm looking at is the question... Has Canon upped it's game
when it comes to dynamic range? 

I'm a back country photographer, and shadows can be a challenge at times.


----------



## nonac (Jul 1, 2013)

Click said:


> It's a little more expensive than I thougth.



Unlike most other electronics, cameras don't decrease in price and I never expect them to.


----------



## hamada (Jul 1, 2013)

not cheap.. it better be good for that price.....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 1, 2013)

Click said:


> It's a little more expensive than I thougth.



The lens is ~$560 retail right now itself, so if the body is $1200-1300 alone that'd be pretty much as expected for a kit price. I believe the body price of the 60D was around $1100 at introduction, so this would be a small increase in price, but on paper it looks like a major increase in capabilities. Unless the body price is kept the same and so the lens in the kit is sold at basically retail in a box.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > It's a little more expensive than I thougth.
> ...



Canon has trained you well... =)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > It's a little more expensive than I thougth.
> ...



Especially after a year or so...prices would go higher, due to high demand ;D


----------



## nonac (Jul 1, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...



They've trained all of us because they are still in business!


----------



## nebugeater (Jul 1, 2013)

I paid 910.10 for a 50D body in May of 2009 so all things considered if the body only is around 1100 it is not far out of what the 50D was as a new release


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 1, 2013)

nonac said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > nonac said:
> ...



I'm not denying that haha. Looking strongly at this camera as a good backup... not thrilled about only 12k max iso tho...


----------



## nonac (Jul 1, 2013)

Does anyone know what time the press release will happen? It's 7:48am in Japan right now. I'm assuming that is where the press conference/release will originate?


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 2, 2013)

You realize that there doesn't appear to be much if any sensor improvement. Lately Canon claims at least a 1 stop performance increase based on going to the next DIGI processor. They are moving from the DIGIC 4 used in the 60D and 7D to the DIGIC 5+. It looks to me like Canon is just packing a couple more MP and then using the DIGIC 5+ to clean up the JPEGs. It won't help the RAW performance at all (other than maybe some minor tweaks to the sensor itself)...


----------



## quartzie (Jul 2, 2013)

JoeDavid said:


> You realize that there doesn't appear to be much if any sensor improvement.



I sincerely hope not. The 7D sensor is really quite below par when compared to modern crops from competition (hello, Sony). While I generally like my 7D, I cringe when I need to take pics in bad light...


----------



## hamada (Jul 2, 2013)

JoeDavid said:


> It looks to me like Canon is just packing a couple more MP and then using the DIGIC 5+ to clean up the JPEGs. It won't help the RAW performance at all (other than maybe some minor tweaks to the sensor itself)...



so you had a look at the 70D already... :


----------



## nolken (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm also curious as to what time the press release might be.


----------



## AdrianAllen (Jul 2, 2013)

I hope the 'Body only' price tag won't be as high as the one with an STM lens. And that release date, hoping for it to be release in the same month, or early August. *fingers crossed*


----------



## scuba_steve (Jul 2, 2013)

Ouch.


I had hoped the 7D2 would be well south of 2K, but I cannot imagine that it will be now with that 70D pricing. I suppose time will tell, but it is looking more like I will sell my EF-S glass and go with a 5D3.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 2, 2013)

This is damn expensive. Specs or close to D7100 which costs $1200. How long do you guys think it will take for the price to come down to $1100-$1300? And i think now we can safely assume the 7dII, if it is coming, will be over $2k, maybe even $2.5k.

Modify; i realize now that the price is with the lens. Body only may be around $1200-1300


----------



## gjones5252 (Jul 2, 2013)

That seems to be quite a good deal if you go body only. Assuming you have lenses.
Cleaner ISO 
20mp
7fps
with 1.6x reach Thats adds up to be a pretty good investment for a secondary sports/action camera or
a good qualifier for video with its focus system(if you have stm lens) and movable screen(i do miss that on my 60d) 
I see the 7dii as having 5dm3 focus with higher megapixel, apsc, 12800 iso, an 7+fps. @$1700+ body only
i dont see why all the griping, you all want crazy upgrade for a cheaper price. I am pretty content with Canons path. 
The only market i dont see them really moving in on is digital rangefinder/ equally priced 4k video(blackmagic)


----------

